# zeller's algorithm



## tovachanah (Feb 15, 2006)

anyone got a copy of zeller's algorithm in java handy

why i need it.

i have to write a java method to determine when an item is delivered and when it can be returned. an item must be returned w/i 10 days of delivery.

this is part of a larger project (a psuedo auction site) so i'm not cheating if a copy of this method is already floating around

i know this method is a variation of zeller's algorithm so why re-invent the wheel


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

tovachanah said:


> anyone got a copy of zeller's algorithm in java handy
> 
> why i need it.
> 
> ...


Hi tovachanah,

Try here. Was that it? It may need trasscription to Java.

-- Tom


----------



## tovachanah (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, but i found that but i was hoping that someone had it already written in java so i wouldn't have to transcribe it...

wiipedia is one of my first stops 

i know that there are already transcribed methods out there


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

http://pluto.huji.ac.il/~msolgam/Java/week2/Zeller.java


----------



## tovachanah (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks...i copied it to my project folder


----------

